

You Can Look -- But Don't Touch - swapspace
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/01/090107134535.htm

======
anotherjesse

      "many retailers have been using the try-then-buy tactic for years"
    

Many sites also try to do this - allow the user to perform an action (rating,
create a playlist, post a comment, ...) without having to commit to creating
an account.

It would have been interesting if there was a study with how time between
handling and bidding, as it might help with the problem of maintaining
engagement of new users.

Keeping in front of the user's eyes using email or inserting themselves into
their current interactions can help remind the users to use the new service,
but there is a fine line (different for every user) between informing and
annoying.

------
notmyname
It's interesting reading this right after coming home from and Apple store.
Rows and rows of shiny new technology ready for you to play with, priced just
at the top end of what you may be willing to spend.

~~~
kajecounterhack
...and ironically named the iTouch. guess that means iBuy. haha.

------
sh1mmer
I wonder how this lines up with Ebay. As soon as someone has put a meager bid
in they feel a sense of ownership. This might explain some of the bidding wars
as people fight not just to win, but also not to loose something they now see
as theirs.

